# Female body type, which you like?



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

OrangeAppled said:


> Where did I say they didn't exist?
> 
> And back at you, dude. I made an innocuous observation. You blew it up.


Right because your passive inquiring tone doesn't insinuate anything 

Point is, if she's a skinny chick with a huge rack =/= she has implants. 

It's not fear of admitting to a body type that is "unrealistic" or "requires surgery".


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

OrangeAppled said:


> 3 women out of how many countless women day in & day out who aren't built like that? I've never met a woman with those proportions naturally who was toned, had thin arms, neck & face (naturally busty women often carry weight on top everywhere, even if slender) & had extremely round, high breasts. Boobs are just fat & the body rarely deposits all the fat just in the breasts. That's why even naturally busty yet slender women don't have that look, because huge fatty boobs rarely just suddenly project out of a thin upper body.
> 
> I wouldn't consider a woman with a 36" band slender, if wearing the right size band. A 36F would have around a 40-42" chest & likely wear an XL or size 14 (in US sizes). That's a plus sized woman.
> 
> ...


#4 32H would weigh about 4 pounds, and it doesn't seem like her posture corresponds with that.








that's about as much as a sixpack of beer.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Hal Jordan Prime said:


> Right because your passive inquiring tone doesn't insinuate anything
> 
> Point is, if she's a skinny chick with a huge rack =/= she has implants.
> 
> It's not fear of admitting to a body type that is "unrealistic" or "requires surgery".


And a thin woman with large breasts naturally doesn't look like #4 - that's my point & it still stands.

I'm not talking about "fear" - but a discomfort in examining your own tastes, what influences them, and whether or not they have much to do with appreciating the natural female form at all. Your reaction to my innocuous comment reveals that.

I don't have body issues either. I'm closer to vain than anything. I think I look great naked & wear clothes very well.

And for the record, I don't think popular male body ideals are necessarily anything "natural" either. They often require an extremely clean diet & rigorous workout routine that's hard to sustain in day to day life.


----------



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

2GiveMyHeart2 said:


> Why they all gotta be white, bro?


i know man, cuz i like blacks and asians thin with assets, and latinas with an hourglass


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

OrangeAppled said:


> And a thin woman with large breasts naturally doesn't look like #4 - that's my point & it still stands.
> 
> I'm not talking about "fear" - but a discomfort in examining your own tastes, what influences them, and whether or not they have much to do with appreciating the natural female form at all. Your reaction to my innocuous comment reveals that.
> 
> ...


I saw vain in this post so I don't need to say anything else as conceited, arrogant snd presumptuous don't quite live up to that


----------



## Autumn Raven (Jun 28, 2011)

2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19.
Woohoo for the (magnificent) female form.

I struggle with bordering on being attracted to yet envious of these gals.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

1 and 4 meet my fancy, but I'm definitely more about face than body type.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> The Pear Shape: An Analysis
> 
> l think the pear shape is the best shape in the world.
> 
> ...


No. I don't agree. It can look extremely odd and wonky. I seen a woman with this shape and I couldn't tell if she was obese or what.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Flawed poll. Some of those women representing body types look like freaking porn stars. I am fairly lenient in terms of body shape. I noticed I'm for #1 through 12-13, except maybe pear, that looks odd to me. 

It's also worth noting as a slender guy, I'm for a girl I can pick up. Sorry guys, massive stats of obesity seem to only be a USA thing, so I don't want to hear shit about "genetic deformity".


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

This is a really inaccurate portrayal of the different female body shapes. Woman tend to be either ruler, apple, pear, spoon or hourglass shape. Generally most women are not so dramatically shaped anyway so it hardly matters. They are usually a blend of two figures. Also, a lot of these pictures seem to be showing women at different weights rather than shape. 

Most women can increase their breast size with an increase of body fat but it all depends on genetics. I have seen overweight women with small breasts and thin women with large breasts. And it is not as uncommon as you think. In a few western countries, it seems that there are more ruler/apple shaped women with small breasts as a general rule that may become bigger with weight gain. But in some ethnic groups it is not the case. What I am trying to say it is going to depend on other factors too. I think it is sort of generalizing to assume big breasts come with being heavy weighted. I think it usually comes with bust size though I have seen big-busted ( I mean bust as in overall chest size) women with small breasts too. I guess there is no rule of thumb here.


Yet......the woman in picture four probably has fake boobs because they don't sit like natural breasts do.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

that Pear chick is really cute


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Bunch of sunshines and mr. congenials the lot of you are :dry:


----------

